# Herptrip shots



## Crotalus (Jul 23, 2006)

A few shots from recent herptrips

Hyla versicolor, Grey treefrog







Thamnophis radix, Plains garter snake







Thamnophis sirtalis parietalis, Redsided garter snake







Bufo americanus, American toad







A few from last night and today:

Storeria occipitomaculata, Redbelly snake







Orbweaver







Rana pipiens, Leopard frog







Sheri in the swamp


----------



## lpw (Jul 25, 2006)

The _Thamnophis sirtalis parietalis_ is spectacular!  Nice shots.


----------



## crawldad (Jul 25, 2006)

*Wonderful outing you had!*

I have never seen, or heard of the Storeria occipitomaculata, Redbelly snake.  Beautiful snake.  Question for you, how tough was it to capture the lovely critter in Pix #8, and was it slippery after getting in the water?  
Again, excellent addition to this thread.


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 25, 2006)

crawldad said:
			
		

> I have never seen, or heard of the Storeria occipitomaculata, Redbelly snake.  Beautiful snake.  Question for you, how tough was it to capture the lovely critter in Pix #8, and was it slippery after getting in the water?
> Again, excellent addition to this thread.


Thanks
No problem, I just used a tong


----------



## Brian S (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like you had a good day. Some stunning pics you have there


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Jul 25, 2006)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Thanks
> No problem, I just used a tong


Huh. I had presumed you just tailed her.


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 25, 2006)

Tim Benzedrine said:
			
		

> Huh. I had presumed you just tailed her.


No too snappy for that


----------



## tarcan (Jul 25, 2006)

Great pics Lelle... I really like that section!


----------



## mackids (Jul 25, 2006)

Great pics! I particularly like the redbelly!


----------



## GQ. (Jul 26, 2006)

Excellent shots as always Lelle.  I really like all the red on that Bufo americanus.  Are they always that red?


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 26, 2006)

GQ. said:
			
		

> Excellent shots as always Lelle.  I really like all the red on that Bufo americanus.  Are they always that red?


Thanks all

Not allways that red but we seen quite alot with that red coloration
Beautiful toads for sure with loads of character (as most toads)!


----------



## Vys (Jul 26, 2006)

lpw said:
			
		

> The _Thamnophis sirtalis parietalis_ is spectacular!  Nice shots.


Indeed, however why is it called 'Redsided' garter snake?


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 26, 2006)

Vys said:
			
		

> Indeed, however why is it called 'Redsided' garter snake?


They usually have  red blotches on the sides such as this one:


----------



## Vys (Jul 27, 2006)

I see. Pretty things.


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 28, 2006)

*another shot*

A shot from Canada, even though it felt more like Arizona

_Crotalus viridis_


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 29, 2006)

*From last night*

_Bufo americanus_, american toad







Another coloration







Juvenile







_Rana sylvatica_, wood frog. These frogs can acctually be frozen and thawed up again - with no healthproblems!







_Hyla versicolor_, grey tree frog. They come in two colorforms, grey and green. A favorite among the frogs here!







_Ambystoma tigrinum_, tigersalamander. Really neat looking amphibians!













A unidentified wolfspider


----------



## Tarantula (Jul 29, 2006)

Lelle it must be very diffrent to herp in Canada then Sweden? Alot of more "exotic" animals than we have here!


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 29, 2006)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> Lelle it must be very diffrent to herp in Canada then Sweden? Alot of more "exotic" animals than we have here!


For sure! And more species!


----------



## Arietans (Jul 31, 2006)

> A shot from Canada, even though it felt more like Arizona
> 
> Crotalus viridis


Do Rattlesnakes always give you chance to stop and smile at the camera?


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 31, 2006)

As you can see its a smaller rattler  that arent that close to my foot, and they dont lounge out and bite. They usually are very reluctant to bite.


----------



## Crotalus (Jul 31, 2006)

A nice garter snake we found today. Quite feisty fellow


----------



## Sheri (Aug 2, 2006)

A couple of the same snake;


----------



## David_F (Aug 2, 2006)

Great pics, Lelle and Sheri.  Those B. americanus are really cool looking toads and the pics of the garters (especially that first parietalis) are excellent.


----------

